

How we'll simultaneously view 2 Win8 Metro apps full-screen at same time - nwatson
http://pastebin.com/3YF93j13

======
nwatson
Hmmm, just actually tried this, perhaps Consumer Preview only allows one RDT
session at a time. That's enough to see native Metro on one screen and RDT'ed
on second screen. Or else install VNC Server.

What a pain, though.

